# Windows Defender not updating itself



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi,

I've followed the following instructions and it did not work:

Update Windows Defender Even After Disabling Windows Update

Any ideas? Windows Defender is not updating its definitions automatically. I am having to do it manually every day. This is annoying. I am using windows 8 64bit edition.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

See if resetting Defender does the trick:

Windows Defender - Turn On or Off in Windows 8


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you might try disabling it then reboot and re-enable How to Disable Windows Defender in XP | eHow


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi,

I am not seeing any of that and no way I can click on anything. :ermm:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You should see it if your following the instructions typing services.msc in the run box and pressing enter should bring up the services page.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Sir,

This is all I see. Please see attached pic. Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok my bad I thought it was xp here are the instructions for win 8 Services - Start, Stop, and Disable in Windows 8


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

This is just too complicated for anyone. Seriously. I think I would just go ahead and buy a copy of Norton Anti Virus. Microsoft never does things the way things are supposed to be. This is b***. I hope one day to switch to a Mac


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It has always been this way to work with services no different in xp it is a learning curve and worth the effort.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

joeten.

I am ALWAYS FOR learning. I love to learn new things. BUT, this is just too much for a user to worry about! This is a flaw that needs to be fixed by MS. It is a shame. Seriously. We don't have to put with that. I have been using MS products for years and I would love to continue to do so. Microsoft is FOR the people. But I am sad and angry and angry and sad! Love :blush:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did the guide that I linked above help at all?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your quick to blame Microsoft it could be something else even malware causing the issue, now normally I 'am happy to give MS a hard time but we don't have enough to go on to start apportioning blame.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

I am afraid it did not.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Then tell us what your having a problem doing 1 step at a time and we can try to help you get there


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This is the first step Press the Windows+R keys to open the Run dialog, type services.msc, press Enter


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Ok. Step 1 done!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok next you scroll down to the service and do this 

To Disable a Service

A) Double click/tap on a service with that you want to disable. (see screenshot below step 4)

B) If the service shows a status of running, then click/tap on the Stop button, and wait until the service status shows as stopped. (see left screenshot below step 8)

C) Change the Startup type to Disabled, and go to step 8 below. (see right screenshot below step 8)

8. When finished, click/tap on OK, and close the Services window. you can see the screen shot in the link.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Ok. I have disabled windows defender. Shall start it now?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Restart the computer then restart the service,please bear in mind there may only be 1 or 2 updates in a week other times there could be more.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Thank you very much for your support. I appreciate it. I'll let you know how it goes after a week. :thumb:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome as you can see it is not hard to do, so you can now navigate the services which you may find useful in the future.Also check how the update is set and this might help if you have further issues Configure Windows Defender in Windows 8 and 8.1 | www.winhelp.us


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I prefer to manually update. There are daily ones.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

@Corday :rofl:


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi there guys,

I just wanted to tell you that it did not update and I can read that the definitions have not been updated in two days! So I had to update manually to stay protected.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You might try reinstalling windows update Configure Windows Defender in Windows 8 and 8.1 | www.winhelp.us


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi,

I'll try! Thank you :wink:


----------

